# Wintec Reviews?



## ldyscrye (Jul 20, 2015)

I just got my Wintec saddle and I love it! My mom is not as sold on it as I am so I am curious what others think about Wintec saddles. Yes, I know its a synthetic saddle, but my mom needs a light weight saddle because of back issues. So any reviews and comments would be welcome.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I LOVE MY WINTECS!!! I currently have a dressage saddle and an AP saddle. Sold a Charles de Kunffy dressage saddle because it was sooooo dang uncomfortable, it hurt my lady parts every time I rode!! (I know tmi) My favorite Wintec was the stock saddle, sadly I sold it to buy a western show saddle. Love not having as many leather saddles to keep clean and oiled.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have an Isabel Wintec dressage saddle and I really like it. I have had it for 14 years and it has been used a LOT over that time, still in good condition and requires almost no maintenance. It's one of the most comfortable saddle (English or Western) that I have ever ridden in.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I had an Isabel I hated but other than that haven't met a Wintec saddle I disliked


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

I have loved my Wintecs, particularly my Wintec Sport Dressage, the old style ones without the top jockey . . . but I bought a Wintec Western thinking it would feel the same, and it was really different and I didn't care for it at all.
I have found that on some horses, the Wintecs can pinch behind the withers, but the tree IS flexible which is good, and also requires tightening the girth once you mount up.
Enjoy!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If they fit you and the horse then they work really well.
I know a few people that have had problems with the CAIR panels leaking but they had them flocked which seemed to fix the trouble
They don't hold their resale value which is a negative if you sell the horse they fit and it doesn't fit the new one


----------

